# Regina of Giant Orange



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello, I have recently purchased what was supposed to be a Matecho online, but it turned out to be, I think, a Giant Orange; definitely not a Matecho, maybe a Regina, but I thought Regina's had blue on there throat. I was just looking for a second opinion to confirm my suspicion, also if anyone could guess her age that would be greatly appreciated, I was told she was five months old, but she seems a bit large to be only five months.

Thanks in advance,
Vladimir.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Not 100% sure but I think Regina/giant orange are interchangeable names for the same tinc.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like a matecho to me....that said, there's a fine to none existing line with visually differentiating tincs of this pattern/color. Could be considered from a lot of different morphs...la fumee, yellow back, etc...

You'll just have to trust the seller....if they're worth trusting.

I'd guess the frog between 10 and 16 months. Might just be a big frog, but 5 months....meh...I doubt it as we'll.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree. Tom knows his tinks


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Regina or Giant Orange*

Thanks Jdooley, that is very helpful, I guess she just might be a uniquely patterned Matecho, haven't seen any Matechos with the black spot on there back; thanks also for the guess on age.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Matecho produce solid backs as well as the one you have with a spot


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Reginas and Giant orange also have a a degree of blue netting on their legs and bellies, so you have a matecho on your hands.


----------

